# RCA Home Theater System questions...



## AudioNewb (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey guys, :wave: I'm new here, and not very knowledgeable about audio equipment. THUS, I came here. 

I recently bought an RCA Home Theater System, and the set up was pretty simple. I've read the manual through-and-through, but am not satisfied with the audio. 

Prior, I just had stereo set up with 15 year old Audiovox speakers, and an RCA Premier Series audio/video receiver. I don't know how old it is, but it doesn't have HDMI. That's why I wanted to upgrade with the RCA HTS with its digital audio receiver. The STEREO sound was great, I can hear everything clearly, but it's not surround. Now, I don't HAVE to have surround, but considering I spent the money for a surround sound system, I want the five speakers. 

Here's the issue I'm experiencing... :hissyfit:

The manual more or less features three modes for sound, Stereo, Dolby Digital, and Dolby Digital Pro Logic II. 

I have the receiver connected to my PS3 (BD/blu-ray player) and without a game started, just viewing the XMB, I can select the three optional modes of Dolby Digital Pro Logic II (movie, music, and emulation)... BUT, when a game is started, it more or less downgrades to regular Dolby Digital. In fact, I can only choose between Stereo, and Dolby Digital. 

My guess would be that the GAME itself is not compatible with Pro Logic II.  Lame. On the back of the games it says "Dolby Digital", but not "Pro Logic". 

The Pro Logic II mode, according to the manual, combines BOTH the Stereo sound AND the Dolby Digital. I WANT the best quality of course. With just Dolby Digital, I lose a lot of the clarity and Treble.  

Is there a way to "force" Pro Logic II to play on the PS3? :scratch: 

(I may not have been perfectly clear with some of that, so ask away) Thanks.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, great to have you here :wave:

Dolby Digital Pro Logic II is a processing method that takes a stereo (two channel) signal and expands it to surround sound (five channel). If the signal is already five channel (Dolby Digital) you wont have Pro Logic as an option. Technically Pro Logic is a downgrade from Dolby Digital, not the other way around as you seem to be thinking. Im not sure why your manual is saying it combines stereo and DD. Heres the real info on what Pro Logic II does.


----------



## AudioNewb (Feb 12, 2012)

Ah, well thank you for clearing that up. However, according to the info in your link, Dolby claims that it will enhance the audio. This is not so for me!  Stereo sounded SO much better as the Treble bands weren't split up. Now, I have 5.1, but the Treble pitches are practically gone! Is there any way to fix this? :dontknow:


----------

